# Programmierungs Probleme (Lampe zum Blinken bringen)



## Azubii (6 März 2013)

Hi 
ich bin ein Azubi im 2. Lehrjahr und leider mit der SPS Materie noch nicht sehr vertraut.
Nun soll ich eine Schaltung Programmieren bei der wen der Knebelschalter auf 0 steht die Lampe leuchtet und wen er auf 1 gestellt wird die Lampe in einer Frequenz von 1 Hz blinkt.
Ich versuche schon seit Tagen eine lösung zu finden und in meiner Firma kennt sich niemand damit aus.
Ich verwende den Simatic Manager Step 7 v5.5 in Fup und eine S7-300 SPS 
Bräuchte ganz dringend hilfe.


----------



## Aventinus (6 März 2013)

```
UN   Knebelschlater
O     Takt_1Hz     // Taktmerker der CPU
=      Lampe
```


----------



## Azubii (6 März 2013)

Und wo genau muss ich das eingeben?
Wie gesagt kenn mich noch nicht wirklich aus


----------



## KingHelmer (6 März 2013)

> Wie gesagt kenn mich noch nicht wirklich aus



Nun ja, das solltest du aber, wenn ihr die Aufgabe bekommt. 
Für gewöhnlich wird einem doch immer erst der Stoff beigebracht und danach wendet man ihn an.
Was Aventius dir geschickt hat, wäre ein Teil deiner Aufgabe in AWL.


----------



## Azubii (6 März 2013)

In meinem Fall ist das so das es die Zwischenprüfungsvorbereitung ist und fast allen Azubis die Fertige Programmierung gestellt wird.
In der Schule wurde es uns noch nicht sehr Ausführlich beigebracht da wir es erst seit kurzem machenund der Lehrer die letzten 4 oder 5 Stunden nicht da war.

Aus dem Grund bin ich hier auf Hilfe angewiesen da.


----------



## Aventinus (6 März 2013)

Dann schieß mal los, was hast du schon alles gemacht?


----------



## Azubii (6 März 2013)

Die Hardware Konfig. konnte ich schon mal machen ansonsten hab ich nur ein paar schaltungen im FB1 angelegt aber nun muss ich wie gesagt einen Leuchtmelder wen der Schalter auf 0 istzum Leuchten und wen er auf 1 steht zum Blinken bringen.

Ich hab gelesen das man im Taktmerker der CPU etwas einstellen bzw. eingeben muss aber wen ich nachsehe kann ich nur bei Taktmerker einen Haken setzen und mehr nicht.


----------



## Azubii (6 März 2013)

Funktionsbeschreibung

I. Das mechatronische Teilsystem wird mit dem Hauptschalter -Q1 eingeschaltet. Bei störungsfreiem Not-Aus -A1 wird das Hauptventil -0V2 betätigt.

II. Mit dem Knebelschalter -S3 wird die Steuerung eingeschaltet. Meldet der Druckschalter -0B1 einen Solldruck von mindestens 5bar, wird dies durch den Leuchtmelder -P4 angezeigt.

III. Die Betriebszustände Tipp- und Automatikbetrieb können erst aktiv werden, wenn die Steuerung "Ein" ist.
     Mit dem Schalter -S4 ´kann zwischen dem Tipp- und Automatikbetrieb gewählt werden.
     Wenn sich der Schalter -S4 in Stellung "0" befindet, ist die Anlage im Tippbetrieb und der Leuchtmelder -P2 leuchtet.

     Befindet sich der Schalter -S4 in Stellung "1", ist die Anlage im Automatikbetrieb und der Leuchtmelder -P2 blinkt mit einer Frequenz von 1 Hz.

IV. Funktionsablauf im Tippbetrieb (-S4 = 0 )

     Nach der Betätigungder Leuchttaster -S6 und -S7 kann die Kolbenstage des Zylinders -1A1 ein- und ausgefahren werden. Die jeweilige Endlage wird durch die Ausgänge O18 und O19 angezeigt.


V. Funktionsablauf im Automatikbetrieb (-S4 = 1)

   Zum Starten des Automatikbetriebs muss sich die Kolbenstage des Zylinders -1A1 in der vorderen Endlage befinden (über Tippbetrieb kann diese Stellung angefahfren werden, die Endlage wird durch den Ausgang O19 angezeigt). Gleichzeitig wird die Grundstellung durch den Leuchtmelder -P3  angezeigt.

Nach Betätigung des Automatikbetriebs führt die Kolbenstange des Zylinders -1A1 drei Zyklen (jeweils Einfahren und Ausfahren) aus. "Zyklus ein" wird durch Dauerlicht des Leuchtmelders -P6 angezeigt. Nach erneuter Betätigung des Tasters -S5 erfolgt ein neuer Durchlauf. Die jeweiligen Endstellungen werden über die zugehörigen Leuchtmelder angezeigt.

VI.  Ausschaltbedingung 

Bei Betätigung des Not-Aus -A1 wird die gesamte gefahrbringende Aktorik der Steuerung abgeschaltet und die Pneumatik über das Hauptventil entlüftet. Dies wird durch den Leuchtmelder -P1 angezeigt.

Bei Not-Halt, "Steuerung aus", Druckabfall (kleiner 4 bar) und Betriebsartenwechsel werden die Prozesse gestoppt.

Die Meldeleuchten (Leuchtmelder) sind immer aktiv, wenn die Anlage auf "Steuerung Ein" steht.


----------



## Aventinus (6 März 2013)

Was die Taktmerker betrifft: Du kannst in der HW-Konfig einen Haken setzen um die Dinger zu aktivieren. Ausserdem kannst du die Byte-Adresse für das Taktmerkerbyte angeben. Standardmäßg steht das auf MB0.
Also solltest du jetzt in Variablen Beobachten die Merker M0.0 bis M0.7 in unerschiedlichen Frequenzen blinken sehen. Ist das so?


----------



## Oerw (6 März 2013)

zu deinem ersten Posting, blinken eines Leuchtmelders wenn der Knebel = 1 ist, und wenn Knebel = 0, ein dauerleuchten


----------



## Aventinus (6 März 2013)

Oerw schrieb:


> zu deinem ersten Posting, blinken eines Leuchtmelders wenn der Knebel = 1 ist, und wenn Knebel = 0, ein dauerleuchten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 20025



Den "Knebel" in der oberen Zeile kannst du dir sparen ;-)


----------



## Azubii (6 März 2013)

Die Tabelle ist bei mir lehr.


----------



## Aventinus (6 März 2013)

Welche Tabelle?


----------



## Azubii (6 März 2013)

Wenn ich im FB1 auf Zielsystem klick und dann auf Variable beobachten dann kommt die Variablentabelle


----------



## Aventinus (6 März 2013)

ok, dann gibts du in der ersten Zeile ganz links mal MB0 ein und klickst auf die Brille oben.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (6 März 2013)

Hehe die Aufgabe kenne ich....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Azubii (7 März 2013)

Ok nun ist in der Spalte Anzeigeformat "HEX" aufgetaucht


----------



## Aventinus (7 März 2013)

und jetzt? schon mal oben auf die Brille geklickt?


----------



## rheumakay (7 März 2013)

..dann rechte Maustaste umstellen z.b. auf binär


----------



## Azubii (7 März 2013)

Ja durch das auf die Brille Klicken erschien das "HEX"
Ok hab auf Binär gestellt


----------



## Aventinus (7 März 2013)

Vund untern im Fenster läuft auch kein grüner Balken durch. Ich vermute, du hast keine Verbindung zur CPU.

Markiere mal im Simatic-Manager den OB1 und drück dann Strg+D und beschreib dann was passiert.


----------



## Azubii (8 März 2013)

Ich wusste nicht das die CPU angeschlossen sein muss 
Also wen ich sie anschließe läuft der grüne Balken in der Variablentabelle und wen ich den OB1 markiere öffnet sich das fenster Baugruppenzustand


----------



## Aventinus (8 März 2013)

Das verrät mir jetzt, dass du gar keine Ahung von SPS-Programmiererei hast.

In der Variablentabelle läuft der grüne Balken. Wenn du in der ersten Zeile vonre MB0 eingibst, springt dann in der Spalte Aktualwert der wert oder steht das ein fester Wert drin?


----------



## Azubii (8 März 2013)

Hab ich ja gesagt 

Also bei Statuswert steht nun 2#0000_0100


----------



## volker (8 März 2013)

dein wissensstand in katastrophal.
dir fehlt es an allem um überhaupt die s7 in gang zu setzen.
und wenn ich mir die aufgabenstellung aus thread 8 ansehe kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben, dass da nichts irgendwo vorher vermittelt wurde. 
arbeite das mal durch um überhaupt zugange zu kommen.
http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...oad_ausbildungsunterlagen/Seiten/Default.aspx


----------

